# Overdue?



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

This girl's on day 160 from the day I have recorded. I am starting to get worried. She doesn't seem to be in distress, but she looks so uncomfortable. She occasionally arches her back, and I think she lost her mucus plug about two weeks ago. I have been thinking she was getting close to kidding about since about two weeks ago, when her personality changed. She is so much friendlier than she was. Her udder and stomach are huge. What do you guys think?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I have heard of them taking this long though it is unusual.

not sure if vet care is a possibility for you but I would be thinking of it just in case there is a need.


have you checked her ligaments? are they at all soft or gone?


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

there are a couple of people who were on GW who had goats go on this long. Do watch closely though if she goes into labour because the kids might be bigger than usual and she might have trouble kidding. I know some people have had problems.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

First of all Bianca, welcome to the site you will love it here. Ok, she is really a nice looking doe, and yes she is huge.
A couple questions. Is this her first kidding? 
The reason she is standing and stretching is she is trying to help get the baby(ies), in place. 150 is FINE. That is just the average. They can go as far as 160, and all will be fine. 
Have you checked her ligament? Is it still there. She is getting very friendly, so I would guess you have no more then three days, if that. If she is not is any stress, that is the best thing to watch for. She will be fine. 
Now you have to post pictures of those babies when she has them. Good luck and please give us the good news.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Lori she said the doe was at day 160 so was concerned. I would be too but don't panic for another few days. 

Sometimes we get the dates wrong or they take their dilly daly old time!


----------



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks for the replies. Still nothing happening today. I'm not very experienced with ligaments. I would say they are very soft, but I don't know if I would know if they are gone or not. This is her second kidding. Last time she kidded on day 154. There is definitely the possibility I had the date wrong. Sneaky buck, I never actually saw him breed anyone. I just wrote down the days I noticed signs of heat. She doesn't seem to be in pain, so I'm going to try to put off the cost of a vet. I hope for both our sakes she kids soon! I will definitely post pictures!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH, Iam so sorry. I thought she said 150 days. (Boy I need new glasses, it stinks getting old).
I thought when I saw the pictures, she had them. 
Well if still if she is not in any trouble or acting like she is hurting (other then how big she is). I still bet it will be within three days. How about getting a picture of her butt? That would really help. Yep we like to look at butts around here. No really a good picture of her butt, so we can see if she is starting to open or how lose she is.


----------



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL, yeah I realized after I posted that people might think the pictures were her babies. I edited to remove them. I can always post them separately. I'll try to get that butt picture. She's not up very long at a time, so I'll have to be quick.


----------



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

Please watch her good. Last week I had a goat that I thought I had miscalculated her due date, but she actually couldn't have the baby because it was too big. She lost her plug, and her ligaments were soft, but I couldn't tell that she was in any pain. When I could finally tell she was in labor she would push and I could see hooves, but after trying for hours, she hadn't made any progress. My grandfather and I got two of the kids feet out, but they were huge. They were the same size or bigger than my week old kid's hooves. We pulled and couldn't find the head. The mom was small for a boer. We rushed her to the vets, and they couldn't do anything for her...the baby was way too big. It was to late to do a C section, and the baby was already dead. The vet had to cut out the baby inside her, but still couldn't get it all out. He tried his hardest, he knew she was a pet, but he knew she wouldn't make it, so they had to put her down. I can't tell you how much I cried, it was and still is heart-wrenching to think about the baby and my goat, Jackie. It was her first time kidding, so at least your goat has kidded before. Good luck, and please watch her closely.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh cajungoatmama that is terrible!! I am so sorry for your loss.

Bianca I would venture to guess the date might be slightly off for breeding and if she was running with the buck for a week he could have caught her at anytime.


----------



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, nothing yet today. I am so sorry about your goat cajungoatmama. I hope that is not the case with my Annabelle. I have made the decision to definitely get a vet on Monday if nothing happens by then. Here is a picture of her rear. I was going in circles with her to get it! I don't know if you can tell anything by it. If it looks wet, it's because she just urinated.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd say she's not quite ready...maybe you did mis calculate. If you look at her from shoulder to tail as she's standing...if there is a "dip" where her tail joins her backbone and she has "hollows" on either side of her tail then she would be getting ready to deliver. If she'll let you check her ligaments...on either side of her tail it will feel like a wishbone about the size of 2 pencils....if you feel these then she is not ready. It's good that you plan on having the vet out...better to be on the safe side if you're not sure of a due date.


----------



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

She has milk, so she's got to be close! Right? I got so excited when I realized it. Hopefully I'll be telling you about babies by the morning!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Goodluck with her.

Kidding is so exciting but yet so scarey...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

If by saying "She has milk" you mean you milked her then I suggest you dont' do that again till she kids.

You don't need bacteria getting into the udder while she waits to kid.


Hoping for kiddies for you ASAP


----------



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

Still nothing yet this morning. And I was so hoping she would go ahead and have them before I get a vet tomorrow. I didn't exactly milk her. She had some straw stuck to her udder somehow and in pulling it off, I gently squeezed her and milk came out very easily.I thought that meant she was very close. Maybe not?


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I bet if you left on vacation she'd pop those kids right out about 5 minutes after you left! LOL They seem to do that on purpose. LOL


----------



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL, fcnubian, she did just about that. I was tired of watching her while seeing no signs, so I left her for a little over an hour. I get back out there and she has 3 kids! Yay! My first triplets. I'll post pictures later when she has them cleaned up better.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

See....and she probably did have the "classic" signs like the ligaments not being there....she just wasn't co-operating with you! Congratulations! Hope to see those babies soon!


----------

